# Dark eyed white X splashed =agouti?!!!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Not 100% about whether or not splashed can mask agouti or just replaces it but it can't be carried by dark eyed white right? Because its a dominant gene?
My dark eyed whites are super weird anyway though and there is a possibility that they're just really white spotted mice because they weren't born from a DEW to start with.
I was given an almost white mouse and one agouti spot, a small one, I bred her with a patchy cinnamon expecting smaller patches. Instead I got HALF the litter DEW and the other half almost self. I bred a daughter and the same thing, half were DEW, no marks at all so for some reason it doesn't dilute or introduce smaller spots. Recently I bred another daughter and 2 and DEW and one is agouti?! Is this coming from her side, why won't anyone be spotty. Can someone help


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If you got agouti from the BEW and splashed then the BEW can't be c diluted so it's most likely a marked mouse. Have you ever got selfs when breeding two BEW together?


----------

